# 2011 moose mount



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

Wasnt that the one with the tv show?

Did the show not do well?

Cant wait to see the mount!


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

HERE IT IS 66.5 inch spread at the time of harvest


----------



## eastkybowhunter (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

That is awsome!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

What's the cost to ship that sucker from Alaska to pa?!


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

JerseyJays said:


> What's the cost to ship that sucker from Alaska to pa?!


Intrested to know this as well.


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

mathewdbl_lung said:


> Wasnt that the one with the tv show?
> 
> Did the show not do well?
> 
> Cant wait to see the mount!


NO this was not on tv. This was a self guided hunt by my brother in law who lives up there. Just him and myself and alot of beers. lol had a great time while up there. I cant wait to go back.


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

we are still working on the shipping costs. Knights want 900.00 to ship it here. I am trying a differant route. I will update as soon as I figure it out.


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

caskins269 said:


> NO this was not on tv. This was a self guided hunt by my brother in law who lives up there. Just him and myself and alot of beers. lol had a great time while up there. I cant wait to go back.


Nice looking mount!

What I ment by my question was:
Was this the same Knights Taxidermy that had the reality show on the History Channel? Im guessing it is because there cant be that many Knights Taxidermy shops in Alaska. I watched every eppisode last season but have heard nothing more about new eppisodes. It was an interesting show but they did add some "fake" drama. 

Congrats again!


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

congrats on a great animal!


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Knights is screwing you on the shipping cost. Should've brought it back with you and given the business to a local taxidermist.

Great Trophy, congratulations.


----------



## Deer Coroner (Oct 5, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Congrats great looking mount.


----------



## lakeboy1971 (Dec 5, 2010)

Beautiful mount!!


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Awesome mount! Congrats


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks all. I have been doing some research on the shipping costs. My cheapest route is fedex freight. Fed ex will not ship it by plane. The crate is too big 70inx70inx74in. mass shipping weight is 256lbs. $1131.00 to ship it ground. everybody else is around 2000- 2400.00. I guess I might as well bite the bullet and have it shipped.


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

deerhunter3241 said:


> Knights is screwing you on the shipping cost. Should've brought it back with you and given the business to a local taxidermist.
> 
> Great Trophy, congratulations.


You aren't getting screwed on the shipping,and he did give the work to a local taxidermist,where the animal was taken.I would do the same thing,why bring it back and get a half ass job done when you can get a great job fron knights taxidermy.


----------



## joesimmons (Dec 25, 2010)

Cost of the mount plus shipping it, if you already deal with a taxidermist in your home state it's a no brainer to bring the skin and antlers back to get it done.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

$900 for shipping? WOW! Nice moose though.


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

the problem with bringing back the cape was, We were still in the field hunting and the cape was on its 4th day off the animal. We still had 6 more days of hunting. We called knights. We were told not to salt the cape if we didn't have to. We got the cape to King Salmon airport and they transported the cape to knights. They had to flesh it and clean it. I figured they just might as well mount it also. They have done hundreds of moose and I didn't want a local guy mess it up. This will be my once and a lifetime mount.


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice job


----------

